# Sigh...



## Emmy (Jan 18, 2011)

The past few days it seems as though I have a new puppy. I believe we have hit the teens.

Stella seems to be challenging me at just about every turn. 

I am working on loose leash walking with a Gentle Leader halter. It seems to start well enough but as soon as there is a distraction, she starts tugging. She often won't look at me and once today even sat her bum down and refused to move. Finally I picked her up and carried her for a bit and started over, then it was fairly ok to home.

I know I need to have a positive attitude but sometimes it is very hard. I know when I get in my zone we need to stop the training.

How did others handle the teens?

Jan


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Keep consistent....at 5 months lady went loco when it came to training and took a turn for the horrid with even house training. persevere, keep consistent. go back to the basics in training when needed...it will all work it self out pretty quick. Lady is almost completely back to normal.


----------

